# NAS branché en direct sur Mac



## Elance (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai recherché sur le forum et google mais n'ai pas trouvé d'infos, je suis peut-être mauvais  en recherche.

Voila, je suis photographe pro. J'ai acheté un NAS Synology DS210J pour effectuer mes sauvegardes. La connexion en réseau s'est bien passé mais mon souci est que les temps d'accès sont très long. 

Je stock dessus les RAW de mes 2 boitiers (5D MKII et 1DMK4) et lorsque j'ai besoin de transférer (dans un sens comme dans l'autre) des photos, j'ai le temps de prendre plusieurs cafés 

J'ai donc voulu brancher en direct le NAS sur le Mac avec un câble réseau croisé. Le Mac détecte le NAS mais je ne peux me connecter dessus.

Lorsque je me connecte j'ai le message suivant : Il se peut que le serveur « DiskStation » nexiste pas ou soit actuellement indisponible. Vérifiez le nom ou ladresse IP du serveur et votre connexion réseau, puis réessayez.

Chose que j'ai fait mais qui ne donne aucun résultat. Avez vous des infos pour m'aider SVP.

Merci, merci.


----------



## ScotchE (15 Décembre 2010)

Le câble assure la connexion physique, il reste à la configurer au niveau logiciel.

Pour cela il faut l'adresse IP de ton nas. Si par exemple l'adresse est 192.168.2.50 il faut aller dans les préférences réseau et configurer ton mac en adresse ip fixe (manuelle) par exemple 192.168.2.55

Il est plus prudent de faire une nouvelle configuration réseau que tu vas nommer NASDirect et de faire la modif uniquement dans cette configuration, ainsi quand tu brancheras ton nas en direct tu auras simplement à passer par le menu pomme pour choisir la bonne config réseau et à l'inverse pour rétablir la configuration classique.


----------



## Elance (15 Décembre 2010)

ScotchE,

Merci de t'intéresser à mon cas.

Initialement l'adresse ip du nas est 192.168.1.50 (connecté sur le réseau)

Lorsque j'ai connecté le NAS en direct sur le Mac et en ayant configuré l'adresse ip du Nas (192.168.1.50) et le sous réseau (255.255.255.0) mais également l'adresse ip du Mac (192.168.1.49) et après avoir redémarré j'ai eu un message me disant : 

Un autre périphérique du réseau utilise l'adresse IP de votre ordinateur (192.168.1.50)

Alors j'ai reconnecté le NAS sur le réseau pour avoir accès sa la configuration et je lui ai attribué une nouvelle adresse ip (192.168.1.99). J'ai enregistré les modifications puis ai rebranché le NAS en direct sur le MAC avec le câble réseau croisé. J'ai créé une nouvelle connexion réseau " NAS " avec la nouvelle adresse ip (192.168.1.99) mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. Cela m'indique :

Un autre périphérique du réseau utilise l'adresse IP de votre ordinateur (192.168.1.99)

Voici la configuration pour le NAS

Voir la pièce jointe 44242


Voici la configuration pour le MAC

Voir la pièce jointe 44252


Voici le message d'erreur

Voir la pièce jointe 44262


Que faire ???

Merci


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (15 Décembre 2010)

Tu règles bien l'adresse du synology via safari et l'interface de contrôle synology ?


----------



## Elance (15 Décembre 2010)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:


> Tu règles bien l'adresse du synology via safari et l'interface de contrôle synology ?



Bonsoir Vieux...  Merci pour ta contribution.

Oui tout a fait. 

Une fois les réglages effectués sur le Synology je fais les réglages dans les préférences system.

Mickaël


----------



## ScotchE (15 Décembre 2010)

En fait je me suis probablement mal exprimé ou trop rapidement.

Si l'adresse ip de ton nas est 192.168.1.99, l'adresse à indiquer sur la mac est forcément différente.
Par exemple 192.168.1.100 Sinon les deux périphériques ont la même adresse et forcément il y a problème.

J'espère avoir été plus clair et précis.


----------



## Elance (15 Décembre 2010)

ScotchE a dit:


> En fait je me suis probablement mal exprimé ou trop rapidement.
> 
> Si l'adresse ip de ton nas est 192.168.1.99, l'adresse à indiquer sur la mac est forcément différente.
> Par exemple 192.168.1.100 Sinon les deux périphériques ont la même adresse et forcément il y a problème.
> ...



Ok, je teste. Merci


----------



## NightWalker (16 Décembre 2010)

ScotchE a dit:


> En fait je me suis probablement mal exprimé ou trop rapidement.
> 
> Si l'adresse ip de ton nas est 192.168.1.99, l'adresse à indiquer sur la mac est forcément différente.
> Par exemple 192.168.1.100 Sinon les deux périphériques ont la même adresse et forcément il y a problème.
> ...



Yep... c'est exactement ça... 
En fait l'adresse IP du NAS doit être déclarée sur le NAS, et ne doit pas être reconfiguré sur le Mac.
En gros si tu supprimes les IP .99 et .50 sur ton Mac, le NAS sera reconnu.

Bon je déplace dans le forum réseau...


----------



## maousse (17 Décembre 2010)

Quel routeur utilises-tu sur ton réseau ? une *box quelconque ? qui ne serait pas en gigabit ethernet par hasard ?

juste parce que changer de configuration réseau à chaque accès à ton NAS, ça va très vite te fatiguer, te gêner sérieusement, ne serait-ce que pour des sauvegardes automatisées, ou simplement un accès à ton archive de temps en temps

pour un branchement direct, un cable croisé ne sert à rien depuis belle lurette sur un mac, tous les ports ethernet sont auto MDI-X, c'est à dire qu'ils s'adaptent tout seul. Pour ton NAS probablement aussi. Si tu veux utiliser un câble classique, ne te fais pas de soucis, ça roule.

Sinon, pour un branchement direct, un moyen très simple de faire communiquer deux appareils est de les configurer tous deux en dhcp, ils seront sur le même sous-réseau, avec des ip adéquates, les doigts dans le nez.


----------



## Elance (22 Décembre 2010)

maousse a dit:


> Quel routeur utilises-tu sur ton réseau ? une *box quelconque ? qui ne serait pas en gigabit ethernet par hasard ?
> 
> juste parce que changer de configuration réseau à chaque accès à ton NAS, ça va très vite te fatiguer, te gêner sérieusement, ne serait-ce que pour des sauvegardes automatisées, ou simplement un accès à ton archive de temps en temps
> 
> ...



Désolé de répondre ce jour je rentre de reportage. 

J'ai réglé mon problème en connectant le NAS sur un HUB en gigabit. Mon modem routeur étant en 10/100. Je ne sais pas si brancher un NAS en direct sur le Mac est plus rapide que de le connecter sur le Hub en gigabit. Mais bon c'est beaucoup plus rapide maintenant.

Encore merci pour votre aide.

Mickaël


----------



## Aliboron (22 Décembre 2010)

Elance a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si brancher un NAS en direct sur le Mac est plus rapide que de le connecter sur le Hub en gigabit.


A priori, je dirais que non. J'ai pu constater en raccordant mon Synology sur un hub Gigabit que le fait que le routeur (chez moi la Freebox) soit en 10/100 n'avait visiblement pas d'incidence particulière...


----------



## Vladimok (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Les NAS synology type DS211 ou DS211J sont-il bruyant ?

Merci


----------

